# Pavers



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

looking for @500 or so sqft of cobblestone pavers for my backyard project. I already priced them at lowes/woerner...just wanted to see if anyone here had some/access/etc...before going to the big box. PM Me if you have something that might fit.

buck


----------

